# RS-3 QSI



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

AT Marty's this year Renee found what I thought was an old Aristo RS-3 with SOO Line paint with a matching caboose. She thought a Soo line train would look pretty neat. I thought I would install an NCE decoder and install a flashing beacon and alternating ditch lights, just to look flashy and show the capeabilities of DCC decoders. To my suprise after opening it up I found a plug and play socket. My question is if I go to a QSI can I do some extra lighting tricks. The existing lights appear to be incandesent, voltage I have to check yet.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Talk, chat, email,or post to Greg E. He will have the answers for you on it. The Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The extra lighting functions, while supported in the software, are not implemented in the current version of the hardware. I would buy a FL4 for $15 and use it's 4 functions for extra lighting. 

You can't beat the QSI for a simple install and cost of motor and sound decoder. The next generation will be even better. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Greg, I will take a look at one.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Depending on the version of the RS3 you may have to turn the main board to plug the QSI in as it may hit the speaker. Later RJD


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I did have to move the main board. Josh at QSI said the lighting board is not available, but they are adding additional light controls in the next version.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Right. If you want additional lighting controls I really think the TCS FL-4 is your best bet. 

* http://www.tcsdcc.com/Customer_Content/Literature/Decoders/HO_Scale/FL-Series/FL4.pdf*

Regards, Greg


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there way to stop the flickering lights with QSI RS-s?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a rs-3 with QSI in it. The headlights flicker when it's starting up, and shutting down, but they stop once it's running. Does your cab light flicker as well? 

I would say right now my RS-3 gives me the most power pickup issues--and it's not dirty track or dirty wheels. I think it's the power path in the motor block and that I'll end up taking it apart and trying to tweak the little spring/clip/ball bearing deal.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I was noticeing flickering head lights. But Renee was showing it to a customer Friday when it derailed and now nothing works, and it smells of something burnt. Bad news.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike O, the trucks have a weird power path, but my first problems were with the wheels rusting... 

Mike K(?) next I lost pickup on one axle, and it's that thin wire that that is touching the outer race of the bearing on the fixed axle. That wire is so thin it can melt, or under a derailment that shorts through the pickups, it will heat up and melt itself into the plastic. That made the connection for power bad, and it can go worse, but normally you melt wires topside too, and lose all power pickup or similar. 

I love my RS-3, but with the plating gone, and the moisture I get in the evenings, I have to get nickel silver or stainless wheels... $40 for the nickel silver ones, but until I improve the wiring to the trucks I'm loath to spend more money. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I opened it up today and it is a mess. One motor block has a burnt wire from the axle to the wire going up. The board that holds the decoder is burnt bad. It looks like it will get junked. Iam not sure if the QSI decoder is harmed. I wonder if I should plug it into another loco.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just take the qsi and hook two pins to the rails and connect the speaker... see if it gives you sounds on DC above 7 volts. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

No sound, no voltage on the motor terminals. It must be a gonner.


----------

